# [ISPConfig 3 RC2] IP-Adressen werden nicht erkannt...



## Falcon37 (24. März 2009)

Hi. Erstmal muss ich dazu sagen das es meine Schuld ist das die IP Adressen nicht gehen, wusste nicht wie es genau geht (habe es auf einem anderen Server aber schon mal ohne Probleme hinbekommen aber da waren es 20 IP Adressen und jetzt nur 4). Verwende dieses Script für Debian.
Habe also in die Datei _/etc/network/interfaces_ dies rein geschrieben, mache ich immer hat auch immer funktioniert:


```
addresses Meine.IP/32 Meine.IP/32 Meine.IP/32 Meine.IP/32
```
*Ich denke der Fehler ist das /32 aber was muss ich anstatt machen?* Mein Hoster sagt ich hätte ein privates IPv6 Subnetz bestehend aus 4 verwendbaren IP Adressen...

Danke für Ideen...
Falcon


----------



## Till (25. März 2009)

Das mit den IP's geht so:


```
auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
        address 192.168.0.100
        netmask 255.255.255.0
        network 192.168.0.0
        broadcast 192.168.0.255
        gateway 192.168.0.1

auto eth0:0
iface eth0:0 inet static
        address 192.168.0.101
        netmask 255.255.255.0
        network 192.168.0.0
        broadcast 192.168.0.255
        gateway 192.168.0.1

auto eth0:1
iface eth0:1 inet static
        address 192.168.0.102
        netmask 255.255.255.0
        network 192.168.0.0
        broadcast 192.168.0.255
        gateway 192.168.0.1 

auto eth0:2
iface eth0:2 inet static
        address 192.168.0.103
        netmask 255.255.255.0
        network 192.168.0.0
        broadcast 192.168.0.255
        gateway 192.168.0.1
```


----------



## Falcon37 (25. März 2009)

Vielen Dank!
Nur bei mir sieht das so aus:


```
auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
        address Meine.IP
        netmask Netmask.IP
        gateway Gateway.IP
```
Also bei mir fehlen von der Grundinstallation aus network und broadcast - ist das schlimm bzw. was sollte ich eintragen? Mein Provider nannte mir nur Hostname und die IP's.


----------



## Till (25. März 2009)

Das ist ok so, Du kannst einfach Deine Einstellungen kopieren:


```
auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
         address Meine.IP
          netmask Netmask.IP
          gateway Gateway.IP

auto eth0:0
iface eth0:0 inet static
          address Meine.IP1
          netmask Netmask.IP
          gateway Gateway.IP

auto eth0:1
iface eth0:1 inet static
         address Meine.IP2
         netmask Netmask.IP
         gateway Gateway.IP
```


----------



## Falcon37 (25. März 2009)

WOW. Vielen Dank  Super das das jetzt mal geklärt ist, habe jetzt schon in endlich Foren Hilfe gesucht - hier gibt's definitiv die beste Hilfe bei solchen Problemen.

Läuft 1â nur muss ich mich um diese Meldung sorgen machen?


```
watcher$ /etc/init.d/networking restart
Reconfiguring network interfaces...if-up.d/mountnfs[eth0]: waiting for interface eth0:0 before doing NFS mounts (warning).
if-up.d/mountnfs[eth0]: waiting for interface eth0:1 before doing NFS mounts (warning).
if-up.d/mountnfs[eth0]: waiting for interface eth0:2 before doing NFS mounts (warning).
if-up.d/mountnfs[eth0:0]: waiting for interface eth0:1 before doing NFS mounts (warning).
if-up.d/mountnfs[eth0:0]: waiting for interface eth0:2 before doing NFS mounts (warning).
if-up.d/mountnfs[eth0:1]: waiting for interface eth0:2 before doing NFS mounts (warning).
done.
```


----------



## Till (25. März 2009)

Ich denke das kannst Du ignoreren.


----------

